# Mafia Blocks in RI/CT



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking to construct a small salt storage bin and I am looking for concrete blocks. I called some concrete companies, and the only ones I can find are 3x3x6 and 6k+ pounds, $50 apiece. I can't move something that heavy-I am looking for 2x2x4 or maybe 2x2x6. Anyone have any in this area they want to get rid of-or anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there any way you could build a wooden bunker or is the concrete blocks your only option?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i can get 2x2x6 from a place in bristol if you want.. i think he gives them to us for 20 apeice cash 40 if paid by check... but they still are very heavy.. my deere 35zts wont pick them but my cat 246b skidsteer will a little..


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a JD 300 industrial tractor....supposed to lift 3300 pounds (breakout force of 5000) which seems similar to the 246. What is the name of the place in bristol? I have a 10k trailer

I could go with railroad ties or something else-but i was hoping to save some $$ with blocks, plus it will be next to impossible to damage with a machine.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we get ours from Farmington Redi-Mix in Unionville

they have both 8 and 4 footers i beleive...not sure about the price but i,m 
gonna say like 30 a piece


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hey wingplow how are you? havent seen you in a while


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Mafia blocks*

Im in a simillar situation as you only have a small machine (Bobcat 773) but want to build a mafia block concrete bin. Called Enfield Transit Mix in Enfield, CT yesterday and they have 2x2x4 for $20 2x2x5 for $33 and 2x2x6 are $40. Im gonna go pick up some 2x2x4s Sat.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

This company Conigliaro Industries is in Framingham Ma. They have blocks made with cement and recycled plastic. They stock standard sizes and they can customize them as well. Supposed to be much lighter to handle. Gice them a call it might just be worth the drive if the weight is managable with a smaller machine. http://www.conigliaro.com/products/plascrete.cfm


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Kobyluck sand + gravel has the blocks (2X2X4) for $20. i feel a bit better about 2x2x4 than 2x2x6, the area I need to take them is down a hill, so I don't want to risk losing control of the machine with a 3600 lb block off the front. 2400 lbs sounds manageable. 

they also have 2x2x6 for $30.


----------

